# صلاة وتأمل على نية مرضى المنتدايات...



## أرزنا (25 أبريل 2007)

المسيح حياتنا
أيها الرب يسوع المسيح يا شافي أرواحنا ومن الموت مخلصنا أرسل بلسم روحك الى نفوس مرضانا ليقّويهم ويعزّيهم ويعطيهم نعمة فهم الآلام وتحمّلها أنت تعلم جيداً كم نحن ضعفاء ، كالكش اليابس يلهبنا الألم ، أطفىء نار آلامنا بدمك المقدس كي لا نبقى كالأيّل تائهين في صحراء جسدنا نبحث عن ماء لنطفىء اللهيب في داخلنا ، علّمنا يارب أنك أنت بجسدك ودمك تطفىء كل نار تحرق نفوسنا وكل آلام يعذّب أجسادنا أنت رجانا كي لا نخاف الموت أنت أيها المسيح حياتنا.

كما يشتاق الأيّل الى مجاري المياه كذلك تشتاق نفسي اليك يا ألله ........


----------



## ميرنا (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة وتأمل على نية مرضى المنتدايات...*

*صلاواتك جميله اوى*​


----------

